# build error on port upgrade devel/apr1



## pippo2600 (Jun 1, 2011)

While upgrading my boxes to apr1 1.4.5.1.3.12 I run into following error:


```
ldap/apr_ldap_rebind.c: In function 'apr__ldap_rebind_init':
ldap/apr_ldap_rebind.c:85: error: 'apr_ldap_xref_lock' undeclared (first use in this function)
ldap/apr_ldap_rebind.c:85: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
ldap/apr_ldap_rebind.c:85: error: for each function it appears in.)
*** Error code 1
```

Not fun..

Now, it seems things on apr-utils have changed a tiny bit whilst evolving from 1.3.10 to 1.3.12.

We use a couple of non-default build options which seem to be the reason I can't find anyone complaining on the web. These being:


```
THREADS=OFF
LDAP=ON
```

This patch has saved my day:


```
--- apr_ldap_rebind.c	2011-06-01 15:36:20.000000000 +0200
+++ apr_ldap_rebind.c.original	2011-05-10 23:34:43.000000000 +0200
@@ -81,12 +81,11 @@
     get_apd
 #endif
 
-#if APR_HAS_THREADS
     /* run after apr_thread_mutex_create cleanup */
     apr_pool_cleanup_register(pool, &apr_ldap_xref_lock, apr_ldap_pool_cleanup_set_null,
                               apr_pool_cleanup_null);
 
-
+#if APR_HAS_THREADS
     if (apr_ldap_xref_lock == NULL) {
         retcode = apr_thread_mutex_create(&apr_ldap_xref_lock, APR_THREAD_MUTEX_DEFAULT, pool);
     }
```

Use at your own discretion, a bug report has been filed: https://issues.apache.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=51307


Cheers,
pippo


----------

